# ATM (automated teller machine) / ABM / cash machine



## semiller

Is the colloquial translation of ATM (automated teller machine; machine that distributes cash) in France "DAB" (distributeur automatique de billets).  I think in Canada it's referred to as "un guichet automatique."  Am I correct?  Merci d'avance.



*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one.
See also Distributeur de billets / point argent / guichet automatique bancaire


----------



## Dale Dolores

Yes, I live in Québec. ATM is referred to as "un guichet automatique" here.


----------



## WaFuSan

I have heard and used more often "distributeur" than DAB in France.


----------



## OlivierG

It is called either "distributeur automatique" or "guichet automatique" in France.
A friend of mine who works in a bank explained the difference:
If the machine only distributes cash, then it is called "distributeur automatique" (DAB for professionals), but if the customers of this bank can also perform some other operations like transfering money between accounts, getting the statements of their accounts, then it's called "guichet automatique" (GAB : guichet automatique bancaire).


----------



## samrin

Is there any ATM in this village? 

*Est-ce qu'il y a un GAB dans ce village?

*Is it allright to use the word "GAB" in everyday conversation, to replace the word ATM? 


_GAB = Guichet Automatique Bancaire

_ Je vous remercie,
Samrin


----------



## Enitram

en France, c'est un DAB (Distributeur automatique de billets) - Je ne sais pas comment on les appelle dans les autres pays francophones. 

Si j'avais à poser la question, je dirai " est-ce qu'il y a un distributeur de billets dans le village ?

Martine


----------



## Iznogoud

Au Canada, c'est un guichet automatique.


----------



## Jacqueline53

Bonjour tout le monde!

I'm really stuck.  I can't find the correct way to say "bank machine."

The sentence is...

"Il ne veut pas poser ces questions parce qu'il a peur *d'être replacé* par 

*une machine de la banque*."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
Machine bancaire maybe, or automate bancaire.


----------



## wildan1

do you mean an ATM?
the word used in France is _une billeterie_
not sure if there is a different word in Quebec...


----------



## Jacqueline53

Wow you guys are fast!  MERCI

Yes, I was reffering to an ATM.  If this is how one says ATM in France, then this will work.

I'm curious though, how does one say ATM in Quebec?


----------



## DearPrudence

Personally for "*ATM*" I say "*distributeur (automatique) de billets*"
My parents say "la tirette" which makes me laugh  

I had never heard "*billeterie*" for ATM but it's in my French-English dictionary though. I just use it for the place that sells tickets for concerts for instance ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Un "automate bancaire" is more than un "distributeur automatique de billet" (acronym DAB)  for you can make a deposit for example.
Wildan, in French "une billeterie" is normally not a machine, except "une billeterie automatique" and for banknotes we say "un distributeur (automatique) de billets"


----------



## Daelik

In Québec, ATM is 'guichet automatique bancaire' or 'guichet automatique' (or when the context is really clear, just 'guichet').


----------



## Punky Zoé

Daelik said:


> In Québec, ATM is 'guichet automatique bancaire' or 'guichet automatique' (or when the context is really clear, just 'guichet').


Yes, you're right, In France too, there are two types:
DAB = Distributeur Automatique de Billets (old type, only a few ones now and less and less)
GAB = Guichet Automatique Bancaire with many more features.
But in every day language we do say, "il faut que je trouve un distributeur (or more colloquial "une tirette" as said by DearPrudence)", not "un DAB or un GAB".
DAB and GAB are bank words (well, acronyms).


----------



## wildan1

Punky Zoé said:


> Yes, you're right, In France too, there are two types:
> DAB = Distributeur Automatique de Billets (old type, only a few ones now and less and less)
> GAB = Guichet Automatique Bancaire with many more features.
> But in every day language we do say, "il faut que je trouve un distributeur (or more colloquial "une tirette" as said by DearPrudence)", not "un DAB or un GAB".
> DAB and GAB are bank words (well, acronyms).


 
Vous m'en apprenez des choses ! distributeur ou tirette alors - merci. Depuis longtemps j'appelle ça _une billeterie_, sans doute parce que j'avais cru entendre les gens l'appeler ainsi pendant des visites en France.

On semble me comprendre à Paris. Mais c'est quoi alors au juste, une billeterie ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu nous en apprends aussi. Je n'ai jamais entendu "billeterie" dans ce sens-là mais ça ne veut pas dire que ça n'existe pas  

Je te donne juste la définition de mon ditionnaire pour billeterie :
1. Ensemble des opérations ayant trait à l'émission et à la délivrance de billets, dans le domaine des transports, des spectacles, etc. ; lieu où les billets sont délivrés (je ne connaissais que ce sens là)
2. Distributeur automatique de billets de banque ou de titres de transport. (-> _guichet automatique_)

(Tu sais, j'habite à la campagne alors il est possible que ce sens ne me soit pas parvenu  Par contre, "*tirette*", je ne suis pas très fan  )


----------



## Jacqueline53

Another quick question.

Would *Guichet Automatique Bancaire* be capitalized in a sentence?

"Il ne veux pas poser ces questions parce qu'il a peur d'être remplacé par un *guichet automatique bancaire*."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Normally there is no reason to capitalized guichet automatique bancaire, but I did it because of the acronym.

As Dearprudence isn't on line, I'll try an explanation: she said first that maybe the reason she didn't hear about "billeterie" for an ATM is that she lives in the country, where people are not supposed to be well informed of what's up and where there are very few ATMs. (humour intended, of course) and then she isn't fond of the word "tirette". (hope not having betray her thought ...)


----------



## Jacqueline53

Merci beaucoup Punky Zoé et tout le monde!

This is what I thought and still lovin' the humour


----------



## Ploupinet

In "La Réunion", the french island, you will hear "gabier" for an ATM


----------



## jann

And another slang term (France):  _un tire-sous
_I only heard it relatively recently, and I'm not sure it's very common, although it's quite clear...


----------



## keumar83

wildan1 said:


> Vous m'en apprenez des choses ! distributeur ou tirette alors - merci. Depuis longtemps j'appelle ça _une billeterie_, sans doute parce que j'avais cru entendre les gens l'appeler ainsi pendant des visites en France.
> 
> On semble me comprendre à Paris. Mais c'est quoi alors au juste, une billeterie ?


 
Cher wildan,

Tu avais bien raison ! Après recherche dans mon dictionnaire, une billetterie (avec deux 't') peut effectivement désigner un DAB ! Merci de me (nous) l'apprendre ! Cet usage est sûrement assez ancien ou réservé à une catégorie de personnes assez aisées je dirais par déduction.

Sache que dans 90% des cas, tu entendras le mot 'billetterie' pour désigner un point de vente de places de concerts, de théâtre ou de manifestations sportives.

En tout cas, c'est un réel plaisir de lire tes commentaires toujours éclairés, c'est vraiment très plaisant d'avoir le point de vue d'un Américain qui maîtrise parfaitement notre langue (bien mieux qu'un paquet de Français je te le garantis ).

Au plaisir de te lire


----------



## Walysses

In Belgium people call cash dispensers "Bancontact" or "Mister Cash", which are - I think - brand names (given by the company that makes them). Otherwise, we just say "un distributeur" (but never an abbreviation, like in France).

Both names are used in Brussels, Flanders and Wallonia. But among the French-speaking population of the country, you will sometimes hear the pun "un crash" : this is a wordplay based on "Mister Cash" and the verb "cracher" (to spit), referring to the fact that the machine "spits" the money. 
"Cracher" is also used to mean you have to pay a huge amount of money for something, or give money when you don't want to (most of the time! lol):

"J'ai été flashé sur l'autoroute à 180 km/h!!! Je vais devoir cracher..."

"C'est la rentrée des classes, ça y est, va falloir cracher à nouveau..."


----------



## baker589

Do you say ATM in Australia, samrin?

And would you say un _D-A-B_ or un _dab_, Enitram?


----------



## Antipodean

In Australia, we usually say _ATM_ or _automatic teller_.


----------



## JoseVictor

I was wondering if the entry "guichet automatique" is a correct way to translate the English expression: Automated Teller Machine (ATM). I'm almost sure, but a teacher told that a "guichet automatique" is a automatic machine that sells tickets in train or bus station.

I know that we can also use the expression: "distributeur automatique" or something like that. 

I just want to have an opinion from a native French-speaker from different countries or anyone else who can help. Perhaps, there's a different perception in each country. 

Any opinion or suggestion will be more than welcome.

Thanks! - Merci d'avance


----------



## Gutenberg

ATM = guichet automatique bancaire; GAT; guichet automatique; guichet bancaire


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Chez-moi, on parle plutôt de "distributeur automatique" , de "distributeur de billets" voire même simplement de "distributeur"


----------



## xtrasystole

JoseVictor said:


> I know that we can also use the expression: "distributeur automatique" or something like that


In France an ATM machine is called _'distributeur (automatique) de billets'_, often shortened as _'DAB'_ (pronounced "dab"). 

_- 'Excusez-moi... Je cherche un distributeur de billets...'
- 'Il y a un DAB au coin de la troisième rue à gauche'_.

Your teacher is right, _'un guichet automatique'_ refers to a machine that sells tickets in train/métro/bus stations.


----------



## thbruxelles

Definitely 'distributeur'. Just so.

A piece of advice: if you ask for a 'dab' I doubt anybody will understand.


----------



## Tresley

Hello,

I have come across the word 'billetterie' and am never sure whether this is used more to mean a 'ticket machine' or the 'ticket office' (e.g. at a railway station), or a 'cash dispenser' (ATM).

Is 'billetterie' used to mean all three things?

Thank you.


----------



## tripoli

A "billeterie" is a place where tickets (typically for concerts, plays, etc.) are sold (it can also refer to a ticket machine).
It is not an ATM.


----------



## xtrasystole

I think _'billeterie'_ can work for the three of them (or maybe not for an ATM ). I would call a ticket machine _'une billeterie automatique'_ though. 

As far as I am concerned, _'la billeterie'_ refers chiefly to a theater ticket office.


----------



## SteveD

Often also called an "Appareil Bancontact" in Belgium:

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-divers/article/66652/explosion-au-bancontact.html


----------



## SteveD

Enitram said:


> en France, c'est un DAB (Distributeur automatique de billets) - Je ne sais pas comment on les appelle dans les autres pays francophones.


 
Souvent appelé "un appareil Bancontact" en Belgique:

http://www.dhnet.be/infos/faits-divers/article/66652/explosion-au-bancontact.html


----------



## Wopsy

Do you not also say 'un point argent' in France?


----------



## jellybean87

Bonjour,

I know that an ATM or ABM is a guichet automatique in quebec french, but I'm wondering if there is any acronym or shorter way to say it that is commonly used. As far as I've seen there does not seem to be, but I thought I'd check and see if someone here knows for certain!

merci


----------



## giga2294

In France we use *DAB *(Distributeur Automatique de Billets) or *GAB *(Guichet Automatique de Billets).

Hope it helps.


----------



## jellybean87

Merci pour votre réponse!

but, I cannot use unless it is also commonly used in Quebec, as it is for a form that will be used in Quebec only. So if anyone knows if they use (or do not use) GAB in quebec, please let me know!

merci merci!


----------



## bobepine

Hi,

We use the _guichet automatique _or even just the _guichet. _No acronyms.


----------



## OLN

giga2294 said:


> In France we use *DAB *(Distributeur Automatique de Billets) or *GAB *(Guichet Automatique de Billets).


(France) I think GAB might be _Guichet Automatique de Banque_, more common and whith more services than just getting cash like you would at a DAB.


----------



## En bons termes

Oui, ici au Québec, on utilise GAB, "guichet automatique bancaire".


----------



## pointvirgule

En bons termes said:


> Oui, ici au Québec, on utilise GAB, "guichet automatique bancaire".


Cette affirmation m'étonne, car je n'ai jamais entendu ça ici.


----------



## En bons termes

jen'aime pas ça non plus et j'utilise personnellement "guichet" ou "guichet automatique", mais c'est ce qu'un de mes clients - un fournisseur de crédit - exige.


----------



## pedrosonic

J'ai entendu le mot "automate" como synomyme de "distributeur". Je crois que je l'ai entendu en Suisse. Est-ce qu'on l'utilise aussi en France?


----------



## Meille

En bons termes,
tu dis que GAB est ce qu'un de tes clients exige. D'accord mais alors ne dis pas "Ici au Québec on utilise GAB" parce que ce n'est pas du tout courant. On dit simplement "guichet".


----------



## Punky Zoé

pedrosonic said:


> J'ai entendu le mot "automate" *comme synonyme* de "distributeur". Je crois que je l'ai entendu en Suisse. Est-ce qu'on l'utilise aussi en France?


Bonjour

On peut l'entendre, mais ce n'est pas très courant. Je crois deviner qu'automate est la version française de automat en allemand.


----------



## Maître Capello

pedrosonic said:


> J'ai entendu le mot "automate" como synomyme de "distributeur". Je crois que je l'ai entendu en Suisse.


A part la soupe «automate», je ne vois pas non… 

Plus sérieusement, je dis toujours _distributeur (de billets)_  tandis que _automate (à billets)_ me semble plutôt étrange, même  s'il m'est déjà arrivé de l'entendre.


----------



## xtrasystole

Maître Capello said:


> ...
> je dis toujours _distributeur (de billets)_  tandis que _automate (à billets)_ me semble plutôt étrange


The same here.


----------

